
China bans Scratch, MIT’s programming language for kids - Fiveplus
https://techcrunch.com/2020/09/07/scratch-ban-in-china/
======
liability
Banning a kids' programming language because it mentions Taiwan? The PRC are
_truly_ pathetic.

------
mytailorisrich
Not familiar with Scratch or this issue so paid a visit to their website and
searched for 'hongkong'.

Just on the first results page there are several extremely political apps and
comments.

I am not sure Scratch is an appropriate platform for this sort of content. But
in any case it's pretty clear that a lot of it will be seen as unacceptable by
Chinese authorities. The usual remedy for this sort of 'situation' is to block
the whole site, as they have just done. I don't think this will be temporary.

------
newyorker2
Censorship is ridiculous. Given the current political climate, the chinese
government can't really do much to the U.S. (as it knows it's no match), small
retorts like these are their way to signal discomfort. Plus they've had a long
infamous history of doing exactly this with U.S. based software, so it comes
as no surprise.

------
toastal
Is there any news on how well China follows GPL licenses? There's a lot of
patent issues in the physical world, but I'm curious how all of this open
source code will fare.

